# Le club des professionnels en informatique > Mode d'emploi & aide aux nouveaux >  Des pices jointes dans les groupes sociaux

## SmileSoft

Salut, 

est ce qu'on aura dans un future proche la possibilit  d'attacher des pices jointes dans les groupes sociaux?  ::P:

----------

